# deadly reptiles



## *lisa* (Nov 4, 2008)

i watched this programme deadly reptiles(did anyone else see it) the other day and there was a guy on it who kept snakes and worked at a zoo or somewhere.
anyway he got bit by 3 different venomous snakes.
twice while he was at work and and then by 1 he kept at home.
in the end he lost his job and had his snakes taken off him.
i think he got bit by a gaboon viper and a rattle snake, i cant remeber the other 1.

so i was just wondering if anyone got bit by there snakes more than once would they consider giving there them up.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

depends, if i nearly died from a bite id have to seriously reconsider.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

mmmm...good question.

I have a DWA licence and have kept vipers for a little over two years. Have never even come close to being bitten, my approach is far too responsible but If I DID get bitten by any of my charges, say due to a split-second mistake which IS always possible then my answer would have to be no, I would not give-up keeping venomous. 

Also I have seen that tv doc you mentioned and it is my personal opinion that the venomous keeper being shown was COMPLETELY incompotent.

But thats just my opinion.....


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

think a higher power was droppin him a strong hint not 2 keep venomous there lol, did you see the state of the girl who got bitten by the fer de lance?


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

No I don't remember that bit but I don't imagine it could have been good.
Poor girl...


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

That boy was a complete numpty, and the gaboon stup was totally unsuitable for the animal. And the girl who got bit by the Fer-De-Lance.......FFS, who goes walking up jungle paths, in the dark, in sodding flip flops???? These are prime examples of people who snuck in the gene pool when the lifeguard wasn't looking


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> These are prime examples of people who snuck in the gene pool when the lifeguard wasn't looking



Sure is lots of them about my mate


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

trueviper said:


> No I don't remember that bit but I don't imagine it could have been good.
> Poor girl...


well worth a watch if its repeated


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> And the girl who got bit by the Fer-De-Lance.......FFS, who goes walking up jungle paths, in the dark, in sodding flip flops????


well mate, this is the reason why the snake-bite inncidents are so high in these poor countries. They walk around the wilderness in BARE FEET and they wonder why they get bitten??!! 

I've seen people on tv working in fields with nothing on their feet and the place is crawling with Russels' Vipers!!

go figure.....


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

trueviper said:


> well mate, this is the reason why the snake-bite inncidents are so high in these poor countries. They walk around the wilderness in BARE FEET and they wonder why they get bitten??!!
> 
> I've seen people on tv working in fields with nothing on their feet and the place is crawling with Russels' Vipers!!
> 
> go figure.....


yeah these are indigenous people, she was a yank, studying at the reptile centre, so really should've known better


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

trueviper said:


> well mate, this is the reason why the snake-bite inncidents are so high in these poor countries. They walk around the wilderness in BARE FEET and they wonder why they get bitten??!!
> 
> I've seen people on tv working in fields with nothing on their feet and the place is crawling with Russels' Vipers!!
> 
> go figure.....


Russel should them in the vivs and not let them escape! :notworthy:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> yeah these are indigenous people, she was a yank, studying at the reptile centre, so really should've known better


oh right...yeah she should.

And to be fair, those people being bitten are poor and probably can't really afford knee-high army boots for protection against snake-bite....:blush:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah along with that and hospitals being so few and far between and even when they are near hospital treatment isnt great anyway, its a recipe for disaster


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

*bit*



*lisa* said:


> i watched this programme deadly reptiles(did anyone else see it) the other day and there was a guy on it who kept snakes and worked at a zoo or somewhere.
> anyway he got bit by 3 different venomous snakes.
> twice while he was at work and and then by 1 he kept at home.
> in the end he lost his job and had his snakes taken off him.
> ...


no way u get bit because of ur own mistakes not the snakes iv never been biten by my hots but would not get rid


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> That boy was a complete numpty, and the gaboon stup was totally unsuitable for the animal. And the girl who got bit by the Fer-De-Lance.......FFS, who goes walking up jungle paths, in the dark, in sodding flip flops???? These are prime examples of people who snuck in the gene pool when the lifeguard wasn't looking


especially at night. the golden rule in CA is wear study shoes or ideally boots because _Bothrops _are common. in fact i have yet not see one on my trips to CA which is something i cannot say about any other snake species.


----------

